# прикольно получились



## mikasa_90

Hello.

What does this sentence means?

''       классная фотка!*прикольно получились)*''

It is a comment for my photo

I think that the first part is: Beautiful photo! 

The second part is a bit hard to understand.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ptak

Se non sei sola nella foto, allora: "Siete venuti bene ('cool') nella foto".
Se sei sola, allora *получились* e' un refuso, dovrebbe essere *получилась* (la foto e' venuta bene).


----------



## mikasa_90

Eravamo io e una mia amica 
Grazie!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

La parola "прикольно" e` molto colloquiale, e' perfino un esempio di gergo giovanile.


----------



## Ptak

Saluton said:


> Ptak, I don't think there's a mistake here


I never said that.

I'm sorry if my message in Italian isn't understandable for you.


----------



## Ожигов

"Прикoльно!" comes originally from the French slang 'Ça colle!' which literally translates as 'It sticks' or perhaps: 'It is fastened tight" or can be more loosely translated as: "Things are holding together fine."   It is a word mainly used by younger Russians but I have heard older people use it too.  The best translation into English would be: "Cool!" There is also a diminutive form: ПРИКОЛЬНЕНЬКО!!!


----------



## Maroseika

Ожигов said:


> "Прикoльно!" comes originally from the French slang 'Ça colle!'



I dare say this version is quite doubtful. The word appeared in Russian not later than in the begining of 70th in the sense of удивиться: Хочешь приколоться? (прикол - joke, funny case). Later meaning of прикольный - funny, interesting, zany, very good, but it hardly ever meant anything like French word (or English 'cool', which is another version as popular as doubtful). 

Most likely прикол < наколка (trick) - colloq. word at least since 50th.

And of course modern прикольно doesn't mean anything like "Things are holding together fine." It means something like old-fashioned надо же, да что вы.


----------



## Ожигов

Hi Maroseiko,  Could you please clarify _"the word appeared in Russian not later than in the beginning of 70th" _ Do you mean the 1970s' or is your expression shorthand for something else?  Where you are absolutely right to point out that any transference of a colloquialism from one language to another can rarely be 100% verifiable, there are certain semantic similarities between the French and Russian words which significantly substantiate the argument for the French connection.  The Russian adverb "*прикольно*" may indeed not be derived from, as you suggest, _"прикол - joke, funny case"_ but from the verb: *приколоть*_ to fasten, to secure_/ or indeed the noun: стоять на *приколе*_ to be moored_.  Thank you for taking the time to respond to my communication.


I dare say this version is quite doubtful. The word appeared in Russian  not later than in the begining of 70th in the sense of удивиться: Хочешь  приколоться? (прикол - joke, funny case). Later meaning of прикольный -  funny, interesting, zany, very good, but it hardly ever meant anything  like French word (or English 'cool', which is another version as popular  as doubtful). 

Most likely прикол < наколка (trick) - colloq. word at least since 50th.

And of course modern прикольно doesn't mean anything like "Things are  holding together fine." It means something like old-fashioned надо же,  да что вы.


----------



## Maroseika

Ожигов said:


> Could you please clarify _"the word appeared in Russian not later than in the beginning of 70th" _ Do you mean the 1970s' or is your expression shorthand for something else?


I mean that I know for sure it has already existed in the beginning of the 1970th, and I failed to find any earlier reference in the literature. From this I conclude it has appeared in Russian language scarcely before the 1960th.



> Where you are absolutely right to point out that any transference of a colloquialism from one language to another can rarely be 100% verifiable, there are certain semantic similarities between the French and Russian words which significantly substantiate the argument for the French connection.


I really cannot notice anything common between прикольно and _Ça colle!_. Could you please explain why do you reckon they are semantically similar?



> The Russian adverb "*прикольно*" may indeed not be derived from, as you suggest, _"прикол - joke, funny case"_ but from the verb: *приколоть*_ to fasten, to secure_/ or indeed the noun: стоять на *приколе*_ to be moored_.


Again, I cannot find any similarity between all these colloquial words and приколоть - to fasten or на приколе - laid up. Can you?


----------



## morzh

mikasa_90 said:


> Hello.
> 
> What does this sentence means?
> 
> ''       классная фотка!*прикольно получились)*''
> 
> It is a comment for my photo
> 
> I think that the first part is: Beautiful photo!
> 
> The second part is a bit hard to understand.
> 
> Thanks in advance




"Прикольно" (slang), at least in 70-s-80s, meant "funny", from "прикол" (slang) - "a funny / humorous situation". 
It is possible the meaning has shifted a bit into "nice".
But it does not mean "beautiful". Not at all.


----------



## Ожигов

Hi Maroseika, As far as I am aware "1970th" is incorrect English - it should be 'the nineteen seventies'.  The time of entrance of this Russian colloquialism is, I admit, unclear but there is nothing tangible, to my knowledge, to suggest that the adverb was used before the 1960s. Certainly it wasn't widely used in the early eighties either. It is, however, extensively used today and does have the same or similar usage as 'Cool!' does in English _('cool' has replaced words such as 'groovy' from the sixties)_. But I digress.  The expression '_Ça colle!' _certainly existed in the sixties in France.  As proof of this, the expression can be found in the Harraps French-English Slang Dictionary first published in 1972.  The expression in Russian that I was referring to was: *стоять на* *приколе *when meaning _'to moore a boat'_ i.e. to fasten safe, in from the storms of life, secure in its harbour, not _'laid up' _which means sick/ill, indisposed.  Thank you for your reply.


----------



## morzh

"Прикол" you are discussing has nothing to do with "прикол" as the "mooring/anchoring", or with "'_Ça colle!'_". However y'all are welcome to waste your time trying to go exploring this venue.


----------



## Ожигов

Пусть каждый из нас оcтанется при своем


----------



## morzh

Ожигов said:


> Пусть каждый из нас оcтанется при своем



What you just said in Russian means "Let everyone incur no losses" (if you wanted to say "let everyone to keep their opinion, you had to add that "мнении"").

Which tells me your Russian is a bit....non-native. You however are trying to argue with people whose Russian is native. And some of us are old enough to know the slang of 60-s and 70-s.
What makes your point a total nonsense is that the word you use, "прикольно" is old. It's from 70-s. Way older than when the words started coming to Russian from French slang (which was totally unknown at the time except few very old expressions such as "Шерше ля фам" / "Се ля ви" that came into Russian in 19 century probably). If anything was barely trickling down into Russian back then, that was from English.

To derive "прикол" from your French expression is as valid as deriving it from English "prick all" .


----------



## Maroseika

Ожигов said:


> Hi Maroseika, As far as I am aware "1970th" is incorrect English - it should be 'the nineteen seventies'.


Thanks. 




> The time of entrance of this Russian colloquialism is, I admit, unclear but there is nothing tangible, to my knowledge, to suggest that the adverb was used before the 1960s. Certainly it wasn't widely used in the early eighties either.


It would be quite atypical if the word, that has  appeared before 60s, avoided reflexion in the literature until 70s. However I don't see how the period of its appearance might help us.


> It is, however, extensively used today and does have the same or similar usage as 'Cool!' does in English



I'm afraid I can't agree. English 'cool' is best of all interpreted in Russian as круто, крутой, and this word is far not the same as прикольно, прикольный.



> The expression '_Ça colle!' _certainly existed in the sixties in France. The expression in Russian that I was referring to was: *стоять на* *приколе *when meaning _'to moore a boat'_ i.e. to fasten safe, in from the storms of life, secure in its harbour, not _'laid up' _which means sick/ill, indisposed.  Thank you for your reply.


Russian на приколе is very old expression, at least since the 19th century, and first refered to a grazing horse, tied on a long rope to a stake, stuck into ground.


----------



## Ожигов

Hi Maroseika,  What brought this idea to mind was a French verse I saw in samizdat around 1983 which translated using this Russian expression which I read in Russian for the very first time.  Also, there was a French student in MGU who used it when talking with his Russians friends who used to laugh at the expression at the time.  You may well be right, but I simply wanted to share my understanding of this expression.  Cheers.


----------



## Ожигов

I said what I meant and I meant what I said.


----------



## morzh

Ожигов said:


> I said what I meant and I meant what I said.



Is your name Horton, by any chance?


----------



## Maroseika

Ожигов said:


> What brought this idea to mind was a French verse I saw in samizdat around 1983 which translated using this Russian expression which I read in Russian for the very first time.  Also, there was a French student in MGU who used it when talking with his Russians friends who used to laugh at the expression at the time.



I see. But as you can also see, _Ça colle! _ semantically has nothing to do with прикольно in any sense of the latter.


----------



## Ожигов

Hi Maroseika,  I am not a native speaker of Russian, myself.  Irish is my native tongue and so all I can do is work from the outside in.  You are a native speaker so I bow to you intuitive sense of the language and to whether my theory fits with what you sense to be correct.  Cheers, Garry.


----------



## LilianaB

What about круто how do the two differ in usage, especially, these days? What is the origin of this one?


----------



## morzh

This is a separate topic.

As for the difference, "прикольно" means "funny" or maybe even "nice" nowadays, and "круто" means "really cool"/"really-really good". Provided you still talking about slang, and not of the main meaning(s).

As in

- Смотри, какой прикольный дядька. На лешего похож.

- Мужик сам самолет построил. - Круто!


----------



## LilianaB

They are kind of cool, both expressions.


----------



## morzh

More examples:

1. - Зацени прикол! Витька вчера один дома остался, выпил все шампанское, что на Новый год припасли, и сожрал потом все оливье и торт ополовинил. Прихожу домой, а там он у двери меня ждет. Его жена выгнала. Теперь будет у меня Новый год встречать.
2. - Папахен рыбу ловил - так его щука укусила. Пойманная.
- Ха, прикольно!
3. - Вчера прикол был: захожу в общагу, а там Санька сидит, с головы, с ушей, с носа - лапша свисает, и вокруг девчонки стоят, его отчищают, а он сидит - моргает, не врубается, че стало. 
- А че было-то?
-Да, дурила, положил вареную лапшу в микроволновку, в тарелке с сырым яйцом - думал его так сварить. Оно бабахнуло.
- Да, и впря,ь - прикол.



--

1. - Крутая у тебя тачка. 
2. - Какого года проигрыватель? - 
- Это патефом, из 30-х откуда-то.
- И работает? Круто!
3. - Вишь чувиха идет?
- Да. Прикид крутой - явно на охоту вышла.


----------



## Syline

morzh said:


> "прикольно" means "funny" or maybe even "nice" nowadays


also, "interesting"


----------



## morzh

Yes. Actually, maybe that is the "younger" meaning I was looking for, i/o "nice".


----------



## justAnote

mikasa_90 said:


> Hello.
> 
> What does this sentence means?
> 
> ''       классная фотка!*прикольно получились)*''
> 
> 
> It is a comment for my photo
> 
> I think that the first part is: Beautiful photo!
> 
> The second part is a bit hard to understand.
> 
> Thanks in advance



I'd translate it this way:

"Cool photo! You look awesome on this picture" (you = you-all; *получились* implies *Вы (plural) получились* - so I guess several of you were shot - you & your girlf, you and your buddy.. e.t.c.)


----------



## morzh

justAnote said:


> I'd translate it this way:
> 
> "so I guess several of you were shot - you & your girlf, you and your buddy.. e.t.c.)



Body count: "the bloodiest movie ever" (c)"Hotshots". 
What a massacre.


----------



## Tazzler

justAnote said:


> I'd translate it this way:
> 
> "Cool photo! You look awesome on this picture" (you = you-all; *получились* implies *Вы (plural) получились* - so I guess several of you were shot - you & your girlf, you and your buddy.. e.t.c.)



Just one thing: "on" should be "in" .


----------



## justAnote

Tazzler said:


> Just one thing: "on" should be "in" .



ok. you never know with those tricky li'le things


----------



## Sobakus

justAnote said:


> ok. you never know with those tricky li'le things


and li'le should be li'l


----------



## rusita preciosa

Sobakus said:


> and li'le should be li'l


Or, better yet, little.


----------

